# [MMA] Affliction Trilogy



## Joose (Jul 21, 2009)

Hopefully there isn't a thread on this already. I searched, didn't see anything.

Personally, I'm a big time MMA watcher, have been for awhile.

The last 2 Affliction events were great. Especially with Fedor Emelianenko winning in the first round of each of his fights! It was cool to see him get Tim Sylvia to tap out. But it was AWESOME to see him knock Andrei Arlovski right on his face.

The main event for Affliction Trilogy is Fedor Emelianenko vs Josh Barnett.

It's an interesting fight because they're really good friends. Of course I'm pulling for Fedor, have been since the first time I saw him fight. Which was against some Asian dude. It was an accident too, that wasn't the fight I was trying to watch. But damn I'm glad I did.


I'm just ready for Fedor to fight Brock Lesnar. That egotistical prick needs a good ass whoopin' from Fedor.


----------



## cycloptopus (Jul 21, 2009)

Joose said:


> I'm just ready for Fedor to fight Brock Lesnar. That egotistical prick needs a good ass whoopin' from Fedor.


----------



## Joose (Jul 23, 2009)

Josh Barnett has been taken off the card. He tested positive for a banned substance and his license has been revoked.

I think it's pretty obvious it's steroids. That's really sad.


From what I can find online it looks like Vitor Belfort is next in line. I don't think that will be much of a fight, but oh well! Always down to see Fedor kick someone's ass.


----------

